# BTU Input?



## Todd (Jul 17, 2013)

My Jotul GF 300 DV has a max BTU input of 26,000 so does that mean at 100% efficiency it will give me those BTU's? What can I really expect?

I might install this in my 1000sq ft finished walkout basement, think it will do the job? I'm just looking to keep the basement 60-65 and turn it up as needed when were down there. Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 17, 2013)

Todd said:


> My Jotul GF 300 DV has a max BTU input of 26,000 so does that mean at 100% efficiency it will give me those BTU's? What can I really expect?
> 
> I might install this in my 1000sq ft finished walkout basement, think it will do the job? I'm just looking to keep the basement 60-65 and turn it up as needed when were down there. Thanks


 
Yep. Your Allagash is rated at about 73% so .73 x 26K = appx 19K BTU (OUTPUT). If you know out how many sf you're going to heat, that 19K number will tell you how many BTUs you'll get per sf...19K/1K = 19 BTU/sf...might a little low, depending on where you are & how well insulated the area is...In upstate NY we figure 30BTU/sf min. with REALLY good insulation...


----------



## Todd (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks DAKSY, I thought it might be a little small to take care of 1000 sq ft but I'll probably have 300 sq ft of that closed off so it may work out.

Basement is insulated with 1" foam board, located in western WI.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Jul 24, 2013)

I do not like the square footage ratings on stoves. At 75% efficient I like 4 btu's per square foot in new tight construction and 6 btu's per square foot in older, not as airtight construction.

Peace

Brad


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 25, 2013)

Ironhorse74 said:


> I do not like the square footage ratings on stoves. At 75% efficient I like 4 btu's per square foot in new tight construction and 6 btu's per square foot in older, not as airtight construction.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Brad


 
I really don't like em myself. I crab's butt tight house in North Carolina is a whole lot different than one in Maine...


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Jul 25, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> I really don't like em myself. I crab's butt tight house in North Carolina is a whole lot different than one in Maine...


 

I reread my post and realized I screwed it up. 4 btu's per cubic foot in new construction and 6 btu's per cubic foot in old construction.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 25, 2013)

With 8 ft ceilings, your numbers are the roughly the same as mine. The rule of thumb we use here (NY) is 30 BTU/Sf Good insulation, 40 avg insulation & 50 poor insulation...Just a guideline. Nothing scientific, but the numbers will get you close...


----------

